# Resolved: Found a rabbit



## sha10ly88 (Jun 23, 2009)

Can someone tell me what breed is this? A neighbour found this rabbit and gave it to me. What should I do to him?? I'm too excited plus worried to think. She or he looks old and heavy. ButI totally fall in loveat first sight.Here are some picture. She seem comfortable the moment she saw mommy and Coco.

















I let him or herrun around for a while and he seemed kinda active to me.


----------



## Saudade (Jun 23, 2009)

Take it to your local vet for a check up, keep it quarantined for three weeks from your other rabbits. I'd put up a couple of fliers on posts or in people's mail boxes in case it's gone missing from a hutch. Other than that, just take it slow, don't get too attached.


----------



## Numbat (Jun 23, 2009)

He looks like a real sweetie!  Obviously a lop or lop x of some kind but that's all I can tell.

Like Dave said, take him to the vet for a check up and quarantine him for a while. Think things through before you decide to keep him. You should try to find his home first. Good luck!


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 23, 2009)

My dad got so impatient. He got too angry all because I accepted the rabbit from my neighbour. He just refuse to understand the part that I said I want to help rescue the rabbit. Now I'm trying so hard to find the rabbit a home by tonight. I tried contacted the HRSS but they are closed at this time. I'm trying to get through the SPCA. Poor bunny.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 23, 2009)

I definitely can't keep him even for tonight. My ears are going to bleed soon if I don't get this bunny elsewhere to stay for tonite. This is so tough.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 23, 2009)

oh no i am so sorry where are you going to take him too?


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh ... this is so sad.  I like him a lot. I just got back from a friend's house. She was willing to help me keep the rabbit till I get a home for it. I will start finding it a home the first thing tomorrow morning. Aww ... bunny...


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 23, 2009)

23 June 2009



A 10 year old kid came to my house. She is actually a neighbour as well as my sister's school friend. I thought she came to invite my sister out to play instead ... she came to break the news that she found a brown bunny around the neighbourhood. Then she brought it over. The moment I laid eyes on the bunny, I fell deeply in love with it. 



Such a plum brown loop ear bunny. Its big and heavy and the moment I carried it out of the little cubicle, I felt its affectionate. From what I see, the rabbit seemed a doe. 



The girl said her mother saw the rabbit and she brought it back home in the trolley that she used when she goes to the market. Shes afraid of bunnies but got someone to help her carry into the trolley. Then in the afternoon, her daughter wanted to bring the rabbit out to play when the mother told her to leave the rabbit outside and don't bring it back after she finish playing. She felt that she don't know how to handle it and its best to let the rabbit free. However, the kid was so much wiser than her mother. She remembered that we have rabbits so she send it over to my house. She said she just didn't think a rabbit should be let roaming in the neighbourhood like that. 



Of course I will take the rabbit. I wouldnt want it wondering in the streets. I'll be so heartless if I were to tell off the kid that I can't do anything. So I took it in and let it meet Mommy and Coco. Somehow, she seemed to feel safe and found a spot to lay herself after I got her out of the trolley. Ya ... the trolley is too small for her. In fact its cramp. She only have room for herself to sit like a hen and a piece of newspaper beneath her plus some leaves my neighbour gave. 



The rabbit -- I had named her Caramel-- looked fine. She seemed alert and there were no signs of abuse. She was just abandoned. She could be lost. 



When my father got home, I thought he was going to feel sad for such a cute bunny. Instead, he blew up. He did not approve to have another bunny at home. The sad part was, he didn't understand that I took him so that I can get a home for Caramel. Initially, he didn't like the rabbits at home at all. That part is a longer story. So I had to find a way to put this rabbit at a safe place but not in my house. I called my friends but none is able to help. One of my friend could but shes staying too far from me. Then I thought the pet shop nearby my house could help keep Caramel for just a night till I get to contact HRSS the next morning. Sadly, when I explain on the phone about the whole situation, the pet shop lady actually said, "Aiya !!! (Thats the chinese dialect) Why don't you just leave it outside your house. Confirm got someone take the rabbit." I got so angry. She owns a pet shop but she doesn't care for a pet??!!! I had to tell her off in her 'mandarine slang'. "You think rabbits are like cats or dogs? You call yourself the owner of a pet shop?!" Then I hung up. The next thing I knew, I was crying for Caramel. Poor bunny. 



Thankfully, an angel called. She is Kiki's mom. She heard about Caramel from her brother because I told him first. And I told her about what happened. Then she said, she can keep caramel for a few days till I get Caramel a good home. 



Hence my mission now is to contact HRSS first thing in the morning. I think thats the best home for Caramel and also the best thing I could do. 

~ copied from my RO Blog


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> oh no i am so sorry where are you going to take him too?


I sent him to a friends house. Shes willing to keep it for a few days till the rabbit gets a proper home.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> He looks like a real sweetie!  Obviously a lop or lop x of some kind but that's all I can tell.
> 
> Like Dave said, take him to the vet for a check up and quarantine him for a while. Think things through before you decide to keep him. You should try to find his home first. Good luck!


I don't think I can afford to keep another bunny. I'm finding him a home at HRSS.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep us all posted--praying that everything works out for you and the bunny.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 23, 2009)

I just read all of this Tasha and I wouldn't have read it if you didn't let me know;
I think that you are showing your kindness by trying so hard to find this sweet rabbit a home. 

Please let me know what happens with Caramel. 

Ireally don't have any advice except todo the best that you can (which you are already doing). I wish that I could help you. Caramel looks like a reallly nice bunny.
I don't think there are many rabbit rescues in Singapore.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 23, 2009)

The HRS has a chapter in Singapore. Sounds like Tasha is trying to place the rabbit with them.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 23, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I just read all of this Tasha and I wouldn't have read it if you didn't let me know;
> I think that you are showing your kindness by trying so hard to find this sweet rabbit a home.
> 
> Please let me know what happens with Caramel.
> ...



Thank you Maureen. 

Thats true. Theres not many rabbit rescues here. Its not that common to hear somone keeps a pet rabbit in the house. But its common to hear people like the lady at the pet shop suggesting things like THAT! And also the girl's mother telling her daughter to leave the rabbit outside. In fact, even my dad ask me to do the same thing. But I refused. I'm sure if one day my own rabbit got lost outside someday, I would want the person who found my rabbit to keep it well. What if Caramel actually got lost? I think I hate the lady on the phone the most. I've been patronizing at her shop eversince I got Mommy. Now that I know thatshes like that, I'm not going to step into her shop ever again. 

I'm thinking of putting upposters or noticesof Caramel around the neighbourhood. Seeing Caramel's behaviour, I don't think her owner abandoned her. I think she got lost.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 23, 2009)

*pla725 wrote: *


> The HRS has a chapter in Singapore. Sounds like Tasha is trying to place the rabbit with them.


Yes, thats right. I think that is the best place forher.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been trying to contact HRS Singapore but they are not answering my phonecalls since morning at 8am till now its already 4.30pm. I was afraid the rabbit is a trouble for her so I asked if she mind keeping the rabbit or should we just call the SPCA. Thankfully, she said she didnt mind. Because we both know that SPCA is definitely not the right place for Caramel after hearing stories about it. 

Worst come to worst, we will just drive to the place with the rabbit. Its kinda far though. Hmm ...


----------



## Numbat (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh dear. Good luck with finding both rabbits forever homes! It's very kind of you.

I think you should definitely put up posters and maybe an ad on an internet advertising site to either find their previous owners or good new homes.

Some people are uneducated about animals and don't see them as living creatures like us. Sometimes it's not their fault, though sometimes it is. Good luck! I really hope you can find them homes. It's so sad the number of homeless animals around the place.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 24, 2009)

Latest update ...
Like I said or maybe I have not said, I have been trying to contact HRS Singapore since morning. Finally, after 2 emails sent, they finally replied. Unfortunately, this was the reply. 

"Hi Tasha,

As much as we would really like to help take in the rabbit, unfortunately, we do not operate a shelter like other animal welfare groups which can help keep pur rescued rabbits. All our rabbits are being taken care at the homes of our volunteer foster parents and at the moment, all our foster homes and even our temp boarding place are filled up to capacity and we do not have any available homes at the moment. You might like to put up adoption appeals in pets forum and also ask around your friends, family and colleagues to see if anyone would be able to help adopt the rabbit. If not, I am really sorry to have to refer you to the SPCA, hopefully he can be put up for adoption there. 

Thank you! Jacelyn "

Aww ... poor Caramel. What can I do now? Kiki's mom can only keep the rabbit for just a week. I only have a week to get the rabbit adopted or I will have to send it to the SPCA. And if its overload too, they are going to put Caramel to sleep.


----------



## Petey_bunny (Aug 13, 2009)

any news???


----------



## sha10ly88 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Petey_bunny wrote: *


> any news???



Oh ... Caramel has already been adopted. Here's the continuation of the updates till Caramel was finally rescued. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47859&forum_id=67


----------



## SirThumpsalot (Sep 8, 2009)

This might be a little late but Caramel looks like a Holland lop. She is a very adorable rabbit.


----------

